# Any knitting retreats, festivals, etc. in Michigan?



## A Knit to Remember (Oct 28, 2013)

Hi all! Does anyone know of any knitting retreats in Michigan? I desperately would love to get away for a weekend and knit to my heart's content. Beyond that, any festival info. or anything of the like would be great! Thanks in advance.


----------



## golfing nana (Apr 15, 2013)

Hello, A Knit to Remember,
I summer in Petokey and there is always the Fiber Arts Festival in Charleviox in late summer. If you google CythiaToo yarn shop, you will see her workshops and getaway weekends! Hope this helps!


----------



## mea (Jan 21, 2011)

Check here!

http://www.artfaircalendar.com/art_fair/michigan-art-fairs.html


----------



## gramknits (Aug 3, 2011)

mea said:


> Check here!
> 
> http://www.artfaircalendar.com/art_fair/michigan-art-fairs.html


Thank you for sharing this link!


----------



## A Knit to Remember (Oct 28, 2013)

Thanks so much! Really trying to "reconnect" with my knitting this summer after an utterly crazy, hectic, and stressful year


----------



## storp (Jul 9, 2012)

The Michigan Fiberfest is the third week in August in Allegan, Michigan. It is wonderful!!!!


----------



## pjcoldren (Dec 20, 2011)

There is a Lamb & Wool Festival in West Branch, MI sometime in the fall. 

If enough people are interested, I'd be happy to put together a weekend sometime in the Fall. If I can get 10 people, I can get a decent rate (<$100/night) at a local hotel chain. Just saying. . . .


----------



## KathywithaK (Jan 28, 2013)

Yarns To Go in Alpena has three retreats per year. Fun get-aways. www.yarnztogo.com/


----------



## Rocky71 (Jan 16, 2013)

Thanks for the info I am interested in doing Arts & Craft shows


----------



## knittingfreak70 (Dec 28, 2014)

Every August there is a fiber festival in Allegan at the fair grounds. It is well attended and people come from all over the country. I think you would like it.  Holland is not far away if you wanted to stay in a nice hotel....35 minute drive to the fair grounds.


----------

